# Good News For A Change!!!



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

We just got a call from a guy in Indiana..........he's got my bird, 2413, "Skydancer"..............she's been at his house for two days. Says she flies a little, but not much. I found a pigeon fancier that is about 20 miles from this guy, so I called him and he's going to pick up the bird and keep her for me. We'll send him a box Monday and get her shipped back home!!! 
So, we figure that some of the birds must have gotten tangled with other birds and wound up flying to the west side of the mountains. 
Just the fact that she's survived on her own for over two weeks is amazing to me. In the 5 years of her life, she has never been lost and has never spent a night out or been a 2nd day bird. I'll know more about what shape she's in once the pigeon guy picks her up. 
Sure will be glad to get her home!!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, that's obviously good news for you. Perhaps, though, she just wanted to "see the world". Unfortunately for pigeons, they don't have a glove box for maps and travel guides so they just have to... "wing it"!

Pidgey


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Great News, Renee!! Looks like Skydancer took the scenic route to take some time off. Hopefully she'll be home soon where she belongs


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Yippee!  I'm so glad to hear Skydancer is safe, please update us with her arrival and her condition. 

...Give her a special treat upon her arrival.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Renee, this makes me happy. And, I guess it just proves that we should always try to locate the owner/breeder because you have missed her and want her back. She'll probably just tell you she wanted to see what Indiana looked like.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Renee, this makes me happy. And, I guess it just proves that we should always try to locate the owner/breeder because you have missed her and want her back. She'll probably just tell you she wanted to see what Indiana looked like.


Yes, not ALL pigeon fanciers are mean hearted. I was out at yard sales when the guy called my husband. He called me on the cell phone, and I came STRAIGHT home.......I'm waiting now for the pigeon fancier to call me back. I hope she's not in to bad shape. When I talked to the pigeon fancier, he said, "well I'll go get her and see what shape she's in. She may not be worth shipping home".........I told him..."I WANT her back and I WILL send you a box with money to ship her, no matter what, as long as you feel she can make the trip."......so we'll see.............


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Oh, I am so happy and excited for you.   See, I told you not to give up hope  
I'm sure that Skydancer did her best to come home, but she probably wanted to check out that big race in Indiana over the Memorial Day weekend.  
She might be a pampered pidgie, but she's one tough cookie too. 

I hope she's in good shape and will be back in your tender care soon.

Mary


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

*Home coming party*

So very glad to hear that she has been found. I had been reading your home page, saw her history and thought thought she would be a good prospect to start and raise some young from in my new loft. Set up a table and have a big party when she returns and let everyone know that there are still some very considerate bird people left in this world.    
George


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hey George - just want to welcome a fellow North Carolinean to the forum. You live in a beautiful part of our state. Hope you enjoy this site and will be with us for a long time.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Renee,

Yippee ! I am so glad your Skydancer is found.   

Margarret


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Now, THAT'S what I call takin' the long way home!

I join everyone in saying YAAAAHOO! She is one beautiful racer and I hope she will be OK. Love her name! If I had one wish granted, I would want to be a "skydancer" too (not just in my dreams!)

I know you will let us know when she arrives and how she's doing!

LOVE HUGS & SCRITCHES

Shi


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, Al, the pigeon fancier just called. The finders were trying to feed her bread and of course she's never seen a piece of bread in her life!! LOL
But he's got her confined with water and food and said she drank and ate. She's very thin, but he thinks she'll be ok. He said he would ship her, but not until he felt she could make the trip without any problem, so for now,,,,,,,,that's the story.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I think that is a wise decision, to get her back to optimum health before shipping.

Thanks for the update.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Hopefully, now that you have updated her caretaker on the proper food, Renee, getting Skydancer home should be SOONER than later!

We will all, like you, be anxiously waiting! THANK GOODNESS for the ID bands!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm so happy Skydancer found a safe haven and will be coming back home .. truly great news!

Terry


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

My Beagle mix, Sienna (1993-2004) got out once and she went all the way to my sister's house! 

I've also heard about a parrot who flew to Las Vegas all the way from New York!

Hopfully Skydancer's doing ok, looks like she decided to take a 'vacation'


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

I'm delighted for you.

It's refreshing to hear a racer who really cares when they loose one of their birds. I got a hen back after 11 days out, she too was very thin but, it didn't take long to build her up. I hope that Skydancer makes a full recovery and goes on to win you many races.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Al, (the man who has Skydancer) called this AM. Seems a friend of his who is a vet, has a wife that is some sort of manager or something at Delta Airlines. Whenever they ship birds, she takes them to work with her and ships them right from the post office there at the airlines. Al is taking Skydancer to his friend tonight and is going to have him check her over and make sure that he thinks she'll make the trip ok. Al got my box and check yesterday. He says that the first two or three days she ate and drank good, but the last few days she's mostly eating just enough to survive. He says she sits and moans and cries all day. He thinks she's homesick. Being that she's never been away from home except overnight in a basket at the race station, he may be right. He says she still hasn't put on much weight, so he's concerned about her. If his vet friend thinks she'll be ok, she should be on her way home tomorrow. YIPPY!!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

YIKES! And the suspense grows!! 

Will be anxiously waiting with everyone else, hoping Skydancer can make the trip home!!

Fingers and Toes all crossed!!

HUGS

Shi


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Oh no, poor Skydancer, he must be heartbroken.
Hope he can make the trip tomorrow. Can't wait to see him home.

Reti


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

We're all hoping that Skydancer will be on a flight tomorrow. She has to be lonely  but with a bit more luck, she'll soon be home.
Feather hugs, wings, and prayers for a safe and soon homeward-bound Skydancer
Mary


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

Good luck!!! i hope SD will be perfectly fine. i think Sky might not be eating because she doesnt feel comfortable at another guys house, ( thats how "good" and loyal birds are) Since SD is used to being fed in one spot its hard for her to change. but as long as SD is eating it should be fine. i hope she comes back fast!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hope all is well with Skydancer, Renee.

Terry


----------



## Happy (Dec 19, 2004)

Good Luck Renee, Course you already had good luck just having her found... I my 4 yrs. of flying in the High Desert of Ca. I have only had one report on all the birds I've lost... Still have the Hen & raced her this OB's... Yours will probably be injured somewhere, as experenced birds like this don't just get lost.The animal in trailer, Wire, etc.? But the sooner you get her home the better...... Hap


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I sure hope the remedy to her health issue doesn't stress her too much.

I know this sounds nuts, but I would actually tell Skydancer, if I was this guy, that she is going home soon, but she needs to eat to make the trip. Some probiotics and garlic cap wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

Trees Gray said:


> I sure hope the remedy to her health issue doesn't stress her too much.
> 
> I know this sounds nuts, but I would actually tell Skydancer, if I was this guy, that she is going home soon, but she needs to eat to make the trip. Some probiotics and garlic cap wouldn't hurt either.



yeah i was kind of thinking the same thing.. maybe if he put you on speaker phone.. and skydancer "heard" your voice. that would exite her and increase her will to come home.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Be sure to let her know she was the racer contest winner too!  

Nothing perks one up like being told you're top pigeon!


----------



## pidgers'2006 (Jul 24, 2006)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Be sure to let her know she was the racer contest winner too!
> 
> Nothing perks one up like being told you're top pigeon!


I agree she will be quite thrilled to know she won lol. Oh i wish you the best Renee! I hope Skydancer is ok and healthy. Im sure she will be home in no time and boy will she be glad to see your face again!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

WEll.........just got a phone call from Al. His vet friend says that Skydancer is very stressed and he's put her on some kind of medication to get her appetite back. Not sure what it is, but at this point, I sort of have to trust them cause I'm not there. Al said that his friend is going to send me an e-mail and that he feels it would be best to get some weight on her before putting her in a box to ship her, so they are planning on shipping her next Monday. I'm a little disappointed, but have to believe that they are just doing what they feel is best.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I've been waiting for an update all day and was hoping Skydancer is on his way home. Poor baby, he must be terribly stressed. Hope he gains some weight quickly.

Reti


----------



## abisai (Jan 30, 2007)

Congratulations Renee . . . It's so nice to see that someone who spends so much time saving wayward pigeons as well as reuniting them with their rightful owners, can feel that same relief and gratitude you give to so many.

It is true goodness attracts goodness. 

Abisai


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I hope she will recover enough to be shipped home soon. It must be so hard waiting.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Like Reti, I wondered all day about her. Renee, keep the faith cause you know we are all in this with you.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

*Another set back........*

Al just called because I had called him about Skydancer. The airlines wouldn't let anyone ship live animals because of the heat. Al says, it's supposed to rain tomorrow and hopefully cool down, so they will try again tomorrow.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Oh no, another delay. Hope he'll make it home in next couple of days. Fingers crossed.

Reti


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Did he say how she was doing? I'm kinda glad they're putting the trip off - temp here today was 96 and expected to be 100 tomorrow.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Did he say how she was doing? I'm kinda glad they're putting the trip off - temp here today was 96 and expected to be 100 tomorrow.


He said she was doing good. Had put on some weight but had a ways to go. She never was a very big bird anyway, so we'll see when she gets here. Yea, it's supposed to be hot here one more day and then cool down into the mid 80's, so hopefully tomorrow she'll be on her way!!


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Hope she'll be home soon. Boy, she's been on vacation so long, I bet you don't ever want to race or fly her again. Glad to hear she's improving.  We hadn't heard for awhile.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Al called me last night. He had just taken Skydancer to his friends wife so she could take her to the airport (work) with her this morning, so she should be on her way today. Don't know if she'll arrive tomorrow or Friday, but we're making progress now!! YIPPEE!!


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

That's nice to hear. I heard about a parrot who flew from New York city to Las Vegas.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Fingers crossed that she's flying home the easy way.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

You must be so relieved she's on her way home, Renee. But I know you won't fully relax until you have her safely in your hands again. Keep us posted as to her homecoming.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

YIKES! Another nail biter! I am gonna be CHECKING OFTEN as possible to make sure that Skydancer makes it home all right, Renee.

Of course, I KNOW you will be a nervous wreck until she's home!

SENDING SWIFT "HOMING" THOUGHTS TO SKYDANCER AND ALL THE PEOPLE INVOLVED IN GETTING HER HOME QUICKLY AND SAFELY!!!

LOVE AND HUGS

SHI & SQUEAKS


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

What a wonderful name for a piggie!!!! I am so happy to hear this good news.
Jayne


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

*My Baby Is Home!!!*

Called the PO this morning. No bird.  Had to go to Danville to vaccinate some birds for Roxtar. By the time we got back into town, it was 1:30 and we knew another truck was coming in to the PO at 2:00......so we went and waited on it to show up. My baby was on that truck. We got her home, brought her in the house and got her out of the box. She grunted a little but was very calm. As soon as I stepped out the back door and she saw the back yard and the loft, her little head popped up, her eyes got bright and she got all wiggly...........she was home!! I'd have given anything to capture her reaction to realizing that she was finally home on video. But I didn't so this pic with happy bird and happy Mom will have to do.  You can see in the picture how she's looking at the loft.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

And don't she look grand! I'm sooo happy for you, Renee.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great news, Renee! I'm so glad Skydancer has made it home  

Terry


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

*Home, sweet home*

Yea!!!!!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> *And don't she look grand!* I'm sooo happy for you, Renee.


Who? Bird or Mom??? LOL  
JUST KIDDING!!
Anyone with half a brain could look at the pic and know you're talking about that pretty little Blue Bar hen.


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Renee, I'm so happy that your Skydancer is finally home with you, you both look so happy. I agree with good news for a change, especially after with one of my cases last night. I found help for the little one, but in the meantime it passed away, but anyway! I'm glad that Skydancer is home.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

So glad your little lost Skydancer is home again!
You (and she) must be very relieved.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Happy Homecoming Skydancer!
 
That is a wonderful picture of the both of you! Thank you for capturing the moment for us too!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Weeeeeeeeeelll, Doggie!

"Be it eeevvvvvverrrrrrr so huuuuuummmbbbllle, there's no-oo-oo pllaaaacce liiiiikke hooooooooooooooommme!"

Pidgey


----------



## Pisciottano (Aug 20, 2005)

Congratulations, I'm very happy for you both. Gladys


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Pidgey said:


> Weeeeeeeeeelll, Doggie!
> 
> "Be it eeevvvvvverrrrrrr so huuuuuummmbbbllle, there's no-oo-oo pllaaaacce liiiiikke hooooooooooooooommme!"
> 
> Pidgey


That was beautiful Pidgey.........I heard every note....


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

He has the face of the happiest pij in the world. 
That is fantastic news.

Reti


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

I am soooooo happy that you have your Skydancer back. Doing the happy dance for you here.   

Margaret


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Reti said:


> He has the face of the happiest pij in the world.
> That is fantastic news.
> 
> Reti


He's a SHE.......LOL........but I won't tell her what you said.  
The only sad part to this story is that on the same race that Skydancer got lost, her mate got lost too and hasn't returned home. I would have loved more than anything to put her in the loft and show her mate to her, but it wasn't meant to be.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Great picture, Renee! I love how she's turning and looking longingly at the loft. Congratulations.  I'm sorry her mate never made it back.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Lovebirds said:


> He's a SHE.......LOL........but I won't tell her what you said.
> The only sad part to this story is that on the same race that Skydancer got lost, her mate got lost too and hasn't returned home. I would have loved more than anything to put her in the loft and show her mate to her, but it wasn't meant to be.



Ooops, I apologize, yes, please don't tell her.
I am very sorry to hear her mate hasn't returned. That is so sad. But miracles do happen and I hope and pray he will come home or be found by a kind person.

Reti


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Renee,

Sorry that you haven't had similar good news regarding Skydancer's mate, but sure am happy to see that Skydancer was able to finally make it home.

Linda


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*YAHOOOOO!!! SHE MADE IT !!!*

FINALLY got a chance to play "catchup" and saw the great news! Skydancer is such a beauty and I know she's so glad to be (as Pidgey said) hooooooommeeeeee!

I am sorry that her mate is still missing, but let's not give up complete hope!

Love Hugs and Scritches

Shi & Squeaks


----------

